# TALK ABOUT IT HERE THREAD ...ANY. AND. ALL



## cujo6801

Why does my gf always refer to her phone as the BIB BLACK ONE. How she likes holding it in her hands ...putting it up to her face..
I mean come on it's just a phone ..
Right....









SENT FROM THE DOG POUND


----------



## droid3r

Once she went black she will never go back

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cujo6801

Now every time she holds my phone I can see the disappointment
In her eyes









SENT FROM THE DOG POUND


----------



## landshark

How do you think I feel? I have an Irish phone


----------



## cujo6801

landshark said:


> How do you think I feel? I have an Irish phone


wow that is so funny..
my gf just said the other day
well at least you don't have an Irish phone......








edit :Shhhhh. she does'nt know my phone is half Irish...


----------



## Loustsoul

Just wanted to say..... WOW

How many licks does it take to get to the center of your Droid Charge? Stop licking your Droid charge!


----------



## cujo6801

I know right ......







:lol:









SENT FROM THE DOG POUND


----------



## RWNube

At least you guys can get a girlfriend, lol. I can't seem to get one no matter what I do. Oh well, I guess I'll contribute more to the number one internet traffic category...
Also, just scatched the balls out of my Rezound display








On a positive note, I put in my order for the Nexus 7. Looking forward to having a device that isn't locked down in one way or the other...


----------



## kvswim

Well what do you suppose my girlfriend thinks about my Korean phone?

She thinks it's massive....

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## Birthofahero

kvswim said:


> Well what do you suppose my girlfriend thinks about my Korean phone?
> 
> She thinks it's massive....
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


Everything is bigger to a 12 year old.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kvswim

Birthofahero said:


> Everything is bigger to a 12 year old.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


You hear that? That's the sound of my ego deflating.

Uncalled for, man









Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## Birthofahero

kvswim said:


> You hear that? That's the sound of my ego deflating.
> 
> Uncalled for, man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


Lol, don't take it personally. Perception isn't all that important









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kvswim

Birthofahero said:


> Lol, don't take it personally. Perception isn't all that important
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Oops, /sarcasm

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## cujo6801

Holy shit...
N.O.V.A 3 
Took me almost 30 minutes to download 1.7 gb
but sweet looking game..

SENT FROM THE DOG POUND


----------



## kvswim

cujo6801 said:


> Holy shit...
> N.O.V.A 3
> Took me almost 30 minutes to download 1.7 gb
> but sweet looking game..
> 
> SENT FROM THE DOG POUND


How did that fit on internal?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## cujo6801

kvswim said:


> How did that fit on internal?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


I think the first download is 18mb internal ..
Then it prompts you to download the 1.7gb and that went straight to SD card..

SENT FROM THE DOG POUND


----------



## kvswim

Ah. That makes more sense.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## cujo6801

So is anybody using the NFL app now that they want 5 bucks a month for it?
I'm. Not

SENT FROM THE DOG POUND


----------



## cujo6801

O yah also try out app2zip in the play store ...I've tested it and it works...
A much faster app restore after a fresh install or data wipe..

SENT FROM THE DOG POUND


----------



## Brewer

Cujo, I had just heard about this. Dies it restore settings as well it just the apps themselves?

Sent from my SCH-I510


----------



## cujo6801

Brewer said:


> Cujo, I had just heard about this. Dies it restore settings as well it just the apps themselves?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510


It restores app and data..
What ever is on the app at the time you make the zip...

SENT FROM THE DOG POUND


----------



## Brewer

That sounds more convenient than tibu. Excited to give it a try.

Sent from my SCH-I510


----------



## cujo6801

Brewer said:


> That sounds more convenient than tibu. Excited to give it a try.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510


Droidforum had a write up about it in there news section...

SENT FROM THE DOG POUND


----------



## cujo6801

Fp5 ...what do you think
Should dwither2 release
What he has now ...
Or wait for new build.

Oh God The Voices
SENT FROM THE DOG POUND


----------



## dSlice

Release now and then, then!









- dSlice


----------



## cujo6801

So I found this jelly bean keyboard at the play store... with the pro version you can make the keyboard as big or as little as you want..

























SENT FROM THE DOG POUND


----------



## Loustsoul

cujo6801 said:


> Fp5 ...what do you think
> Should dwither2 release
> What he has now ...
> Or wait for new build.
> 
> Oh God The Voices
> SENT FROM THE DOG POUND


wait for the new build! ;p

My inner demons and I have come to an agreement.


----------



## cujo6801

Just added back my animation mod app by JRummy....
Old app but still work ....

SENT FROM THE DOG POUND


----------



## o0BlacknesS0o

Reviving an almost dead thread Cujo? Lol

Droid Charge powered by TSM Tweaked 3.0 w/ JellyBean 5.0


----------



## o0BlacknesS0o

Did you guys here about all the banning this weekend?

Droid Charge powered by TSM Tweaked 3.0 w/ JellyBean 5.0


----------



## JihadSquad

Nvm


----------



## o0BlacknesS0o

Blackness got banned and a popular developer over in thunderbolts were banned.

Droid Charge powered by TSM Tweaked 3.0 w/ JellyBean 5.0


----------



## Tmanschuette

What happened Black?

Tweaked 3.0 and Transparent ICS 5.0 Beta


----------



## dSlice

Greetings from my Nexus 7! 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## Brewer

Congrats slice! I love mine. What's funny is coming from a phone with very limited development to a device with gobs of it, it's overwhelming lol. There's some good choices out there tho 

Sent from my SCH-I510


----------



## dSlice

Brewer said:


> Congrats slice! I love mine. What's funny is coming from a phone with very limited development to a device with gobs of it, it's overwhelming lol. There's some good choices out there tho
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510


Yeah, I'm either thinking of Eclipse or Paranoid Android. Still not sure which kernel I want yet. Lol

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## Brewer

Funny, I just flashed eclipse last weekend and it's been the smoothest rom yet. I've had better luck with motley kernel compared to trinity. They get updated so often tho it can change any day.

Sent from my SCH-I510


----------



## dSlice

Brewer said:


> Funny, I just flashed eclipse last weekend and it's been the smoothest rom yet. I've had better luck with motley kernel compared to trinity. They get updated so often tho it can change any day.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510


Interesting. I've always like Nitro's work. I'm just not sure why so many ROMs have a phone mode though. I like how PA you can adjust apps for tablet mode though.

Question for you though, what's it like unlocking, rooting and flashing on this? As easy as the Charge?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## Brewer

I've rooted it twice. First with wug's toolkit which is all but a one click root and the second time I did adb. Both are simple enuf honestly. Wug just takes worry out of it, although I don't have a lot of experience with adb so that was my only hesitancy.

Sent from my SCH-I510


----------



## dSlice

Brewer said:


> I've rooted it twice. First with wug's toolkit which is all but a one click root and the second time I did adb. Both are simple enuf honestly. Wug just takes worry out of it, although I don't have a lot of experience with adb so that was my only hesitancy.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510


I just unlocked it, rooted and CWM'd!







I'm running ParanoidAndroid (for the app resizing feature) and Clemsyn's Elite Kernel. I tried the Trinity Kernel and nearly had a heart attack, I kept getting a black screen after the Google logo. Clensyn's just booted right up!


----------



## Brewer

I was having boot issues and thought it was the rom but I had trinity and that must of been the issue. Motley 's kernel has been the best for me so far. I'll need to try that one though and see how it goes.

Sent from my SCH-I510


----------



## cujo6801

Just wanted to say my phone's better than yours









And my tablet is to..

SENT FROM THE DOG POUND


----------



## dSlice

cujo6801 said:


> Just wanted to say my phone's better than yours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my tablet is to..
> 
> SENT FROM THE DOG POUND


Haha!

- dSlice

Droid Charge powered by Stockish FP5 ;-)


----------



## landshark

cujo6801 said:


> Just wanted to say my phone's better than yours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my tablet is to..
> 
> SENT FROM THE DOG POUND


My phone is an honor student at the University of Phoenix


----------



## Tmanschuette

My phone is an honor student at Texas Tech University... Majored in technology









Tweaked 3.0 and Transparent ICS 5.0 Beta


----------



## cujo6801

I got you both beat..
My phone is a professor at ITT TECH.

SENT FROM THE DOG POUND


----------



## Brewer

My phone is Albert Einstein and my tablet is Stephen Hawking

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Emoney

How about my gamecocks putting on a beating to the bulldogs last night!!!

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aaronDroid80

Has anybody noticed that Verizon/Samsung has been piecemealing ICS components into GB? Two of the features (at least that's what I've seen) that came with fp5 are ICS elements. The lock screen is identical to the one that came with the ICS update for the galaxy tab 10.1, and the separate cdma/lte signal strength calculations was previously an ICS+ only feature. There could be more that I am unaware of. Maybe this adds a glimmer of hope that ICS will find it's way to the Charge. Who knows, maybe Verizon's just fighting it tooth and nail because they'd likely have to dump all their bloatware in order for it to fit.

And for those who didn't know, it may be touchwiz, and it may not be built from ICS/JB source, but most of the features you are enjoying in Tweaked come from ICS. Continuing props to dwitherell and the rest of the dev community.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## JihadSquad

aaronDroid80 said:


> Has anybody noticed that Verizon/Samsung has been piecemealing ICS components into GB? Two of the features (at least that's what I've seen) that came with fp5 are ICS elements. The lock screen is identical to the one that came with the ICS update for the galaxy tab 10.1, and the separate cdma/lte signal strength calculations was previously an ICS+ only feature. There could be more that I am unaware of. Maybe this adds a glimmer of hope that ICS will find it's way to the Charge. Who knows, maybe Verizon's just fighting it tooth and nail because they'd likely have to dump all their bloatware in order for it to fit.
> 
> And for those who didn't know, it may be touchwiz, and it may not be built from ICS/JB source, but most of the features you are enjoying in Tweaked come from ICS. Continuing props to dwitherell and the rest of the dev community.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Or more like they can't give us ICS because of "hardware limitations" and instead just loaded more stuff into the GB ROM. The lockscreen is the same as the GSII ICS update.


----------



## dwitherell

JihadSquad said:


> Or more like they can't give us ICS because of "hardware limitations" and instead just loaded more stuff into the GB ROM. The lockscreen is the same as the GSII ICS update.


And the Samsung Blaze it seems.


----------



## p2kmafia

I like honey mustard pretzels


----------



## aaronDroid80

p2kmafia said:


> I like honey mustard pretzels


Ditto

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## p2kmafia

BRUINS BEAT USC!!!! WHAT A GAME!


----------



## Emoney

Go gamecocks

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Emoney

Hey guys. Just checking in to see how everyone's holidays are going. I don't get in here too much because I'm lost in gs3 land. However I still have the charge and don't forget about y'all.

Happy holidays!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Emoney

Dunno why tapatalk changed my SIG to say I'm on a nexus.. Lmao..

Sent from my D2VZW (GALAXY S3) using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Antoneus

Happy holidays to you too! How do you like your gs3?

. :: TSM Tweaked 3.1 . PB&J . Vanilla Bean :: .


----------



## Emoney

Antoneus said:


> Happy holidays to you too! How do you like your gs3?
> 
> . :: TSM Tweaked 3.1 . PB&J . Vanilla Bean :: .


So far so good. Battery life is amazing on this. With my charge I had an extended battery and there was still no way I could go a full day without charging.... With the gs3 I can go about a day and a half with heavy use. That's definitely a big plus for me.

The main thing I dislike is I used my upgrade from Verizon and loss my unlimited data plan so now I am actually using Wi-Fi a lot more but I miss my 4G download speed.

sent from my D2VZW


----------



## Deeked

GO Cowboys!









Hello Everyone


----------



## Emoney

Deeked said:


> GO Cowboys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone


Gamecocks!!!!

sent from my D2VZW


----------



## dSlice

Deeked said:


> GO Cowboys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone


Go Redskins!!!!!!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------

